# The Downloaded Soul



## reiver33 (Sep 9, 2017)

Volumes 1 & 2 of my collected short stories are now available on Amazon (the first 100k words). Volume 3 will follow when I find time for reformatting, a potential Volume 4 after I check the rights on commercial publications. The paperback versions will have to wait until I've finished making plum jam and apple chutney...

Regards,

Martin M Clark


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 9, 2017)

And ... the links:

*Downloaded Soul 1:*
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075GZBQML/?tag=brite-21
Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075GZBQML/?tag=id2100-20

*Downloaded Soul 2:*
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075H332W1/?tag=brite-21
Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075H332W1/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 16, 2017)

Volume 3 is now available. I'll post links after I've slept some...


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Downloaded Soul 3:*


 Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075PCHQH3

Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075PCHQH3


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 17, 2017)

All 3 volumes now available in paperback.


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 17, 2017)

reiver33 said:


> . The paperback versions will have to wait until I've finished making plum jam and apple chutney...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin M Clark



Yeah yeah books blah blah.
How did the plum jam turn out?


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 17, 2017)

Fruit from our own plum tree, but a 3 month wait until we discover how successful...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2018)

reiver33 said:


> Volumes 1 & 2 of my collected short stories are now available on Amazon



Just to ask, I remember you putting up projects for crit on chrons - one was set in Constantinople (I think around the 1920's); the other involved mobsters in a room, and I think there was something about taking over a body. 

Are either of these in your short story collections? If so, which ones, please? I have your novels, but I'd like one of your collections to prioritize.


----------



## reiver33 (Nov 23, 2018)

The Mob story is ‘Bodyfellas’ from Volume 2, but the reference to Constantinople sounds like ‘Through An Occular, Darkly’, which was published by Third Flatiron and I haven’t reprinted any of those stories - the tentative Volume 4


----------

